# Problem med svensk excel, kommatecken vs semikolon.



## marcusforce (May 6, 2004)

Hej,
Försöker köra villkorsstyrd formattering med

```
=MOD(ROW(),2)=0
```
för att formatera varannan rad

Men min svenska excel gillar inte kommatecknet.
Vet att i många andra fall funkar det med semikolon istället.
Så icke nu. Vad gör jag?


----------



## fairwinds (May 6, 2004)

Hej,

På svenska borde det vara

=REST(RAD();2)=0

Angående ;/, problemet så kan man gå in på Kontrollpanelen och "regional options" (vad det nu heter på svenska) och ändra om man föredrar det ena eller andra.


----------



## marcusforce (May 6, 2004)

Tackar, det funkar.

Hittade precis formeltranslatorn, den kan kanske komma till användning.


----------



## fairwinds (May 6, 2004)

Yes!

Du kan kolla 

http://www.xldennis.se  också.

Han har en ordlista där.

Lycka till!


----------



## XL-Dennis (May 12, 2004)

och ordlistan är den mest välbesökta sidan


----------



## fairwinds (May 12, 2004)

Men det är ju en sån grej man behöver ofta. Och jag har aldrig sett en sån lista någon annanstans.   

Förutom som en extra hjälpfil på min HD numera


----------

